# Sip out of water! I'm so happy!



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Chris Teem gave me this little guy as a tad, back in December. Today he is OOW.

Here he is yesterday. I figured he was about ready so started putting his froglet tank together








Today, I put him in his froglet tank, with a pond area so he could hang out in the water if he wasn't ready to come out. As soon as I put him in the pond, he scambled up onto a rock. 
























Here a sorta FTS of his froglet tank. Do you see any obvious hazards?








I took a movie of his first hop. He sat on that rock for a few moments and then immediately started hunting spring tails. 

Will post the movie once the upload is finished.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok here's my awesome video, lol.

Don't know why it's so dark. Wasn't dark when I watched it on my computer. Sorry so shaky. Just a point and shoot and I'm not all that steady. Now that you're dying to see it:


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

they are really great frogs.... the babies morph out for me blue,green and sometimes kind of yellow

pics of the male parents


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

The parents are beautiful!

Right now he's chowing on springs. Should I try him on melanogasters? How soon for ffs? Maybe in a few days? I wasn't expecting him to start eating right away


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

i put the babies in 15qt shoe boxes with springs and some flies - and increase the flies as they get bigger...i usually have a section of the box dirt for the spings and put a mushroom in the dirt so when the springs feed on the mushroom the frogs will eat the springs off the mushroom. i try to keep no more then 6-10 babies in abox.


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

I just bought 190oz clear containers from a sponsor here for all my froglets and for morphing containers. Might use them for tadpole groups as well. They're very neat and look nice. Cool to stack too! 

Very cute little guy! I am waiting on some azureus to pop their arms right now. My first froglets bred from frogs I bought since I got back into the hobby in November. Been 5 years since I've had frogs produce offspring so I've been eager to get them going! Tons of eggs and tads so once they start morphing out they will be coming out of the water on a weekly basis. Will be fun finally having froglets to trade and sell eventually. Going to hold back a few that I like and raise the rest up to juvis before selling or trading any...only froglets that go out before a couple months old will be for free to local frog friends who want them.

Very handsome little guy there!! Let us know how he/she does!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations on getting the morphlet out of the water! I don't think there is anything more exciting than raising tads and morphing them out as little metamorphs!

My small woohoo is that I finally have both of my pairs of Green Sipaliwinis breeding. For some reason, this has been the most difficult morph for me to get going. They are really unique and will make a nice addition to my breeding program.

Again, congrats. Richard.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks guys! 

I have him in a very simple 10 gallon. The short back side is covered with clay and clay rims the inside 3/4 around the glass, on top of the screen. Inside the clay ring, I have charcoal, bark, sphagnum, and, coco fiber. On top of that some sheet moss. The clay is tempered with sphagnum, coco fiber and a little calcium.

The springs climb around on the clay that rims the inside of the tank and little Sip crawls around on that clay rim eating them. Very cute. I have leaves mostly near the back and a few philodendron pieces so he can hide from me. 

Oh and a couple pieces of charcoal that I dusted with left over tad food that I had ground into powder (dried blood worms, algae wafers, tad bites, tropical fish flakes). I figured the springs would group up on it and the powder wouldn't be harmful to the morphlet. Is that right?

Btw, I will only be using that tad powder on very small tads from now on. He enjoyed it at first, but, seemed to not eat it so much when he grew. The water got pretty soupy with it so I changed it out and started feeding the same items in their normal form. 

Do you think a 10 gallon is too big? About a quarter or so is pond area that is rimmed with sphagnum and rocks. Tonight I lowered the water so it's high enough for him to take a soak if he's not quite done with the water, but low enough that it's not over his head. I figured there is enough stuff in the tank for him to feel secure and hidden but no so much that I can't monitor him. 

Am I doing this right?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Well I figured it was about time for an update. OOW day two 

I was a little worried that the 10g would be too big for him, but, this morning he was in the back of the tank in his new found sleeping spot, under a philodendron. Then, when I got home from work today, he was back on the front end of the tank hunting springs. 

So, anyway, do his front legs look ok? They seem ok to me. He sure does get around fast. 

Some pics


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm no expert but the legs look good to me!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Pretty little guy!  front legs look good to me!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Glad he morphed out well for you...I'll try to get you a buddy for him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

i have 7-8 out of the water babies ---- but i have promised 4 to a friend... i might have a few more out soon


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks guys, but, I'm going to grow this little one up and then look for a mate later on.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I love this frog! 

He sleeps on one end of the 10g tank. On the other end is a pond. I worried that I put too many springs in the tank, but, I'm not sure he would agree. Each day, he makes his way down to the pond to feast on the springtail rafts in the water. Yesterday, I found him stalking the springtails, with just his little nose above water.

Here's a pic.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here he is, growing like crazy! Moved him to his real tank yesterday. He's eating bean beetles and hydei (shhh yes he is, Bill)


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow! He's gorgeous! Good job! 

Hopefully, one day I'll have some sips too. (So jealous!)


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Awesome, those are awesome looking! Congrats! Please update us with more pics : )


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

if anyone wants some of these wonderfull frogs - i have 7 babies at frogday with Chris teem....
get them before they are gone.
i just actually put a ton of tads in the water. i have 2 breeding groups going this year and they are breeding like crazy
this is a pictures of a rcnt tad on m mals back


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I started feeding him bean beetles and hydei at around 6 weeks. He was pretty big and I was running low on melanogasters (and had some smaller mouths to feed) so I tried it. Some were skeptical, not mentioning any names (Bill!), but now I have proof!

Here he is, choking a few down. Notice the bean beetle dance


----------

